# The Walmart cat



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

A blonde was weed-eating her yard and accidentally cut off the tail of her cat which was hiding in the grass. 

She rushed her cat, along with the tail over to WAL MART! 



WHY WAL- MART???? 



HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 



Wal -Mart is the largest retailer in the World!!!!!!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Im laughing but the wife is rolling her eyes.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My blonde wife says that is the best blonde joke she has ever heard.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> My blonde wife says that is the best blonde joke she has ever heard.


So does my blonde wife. Dang Loke, maybe you are me. I am so sorry! 

PRO


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I was gonna post this because I just heard it at work, but since it's on here already, all I can do is laugh! :lol:


----------

